# minimum size for a plakat and why?



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

What is your opinion of a minimum plakat tank size and why? 

My personal opinion is minimum 2.5 gallon for a long finned betta with heater/filter long term et (im not debating this, this is simply my personal opinion)...but plakats seem to be quite active, are they too okay in a 2.5 gallon tank or do they need more space? I would like to get into plakats and recently divided a 5.5 gal. The new occupant is a plakat (my first) and it appears to be a healthy option, im just not sure if its a happy option and before I invest in more plakats I would just like to get an idea of what im getting myself into.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a 2ft tank I have divided into 4 sections. Because it is only shallow, each section is around 2 gallons. 

My plakat male is active and healthy in his little section, and divides his time between bubblenesting and patrolling his patch of anubias and java fern. 

I have to say that I personally prefer to see more horizontal than vertical swimming space for bettas and other fish, particularly if they are being housed in a smaller volume of water.

While each section of my tank is only 15cms wide and 18cms high, it is 30cms long, which gives my males a bit more space to move about in. 

I have a 20x20x25cm tank, and while it offers slightly more space, it just does not seem as big as it is missing that extra width.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

A 2.5 gallon is generally enough space for a plakat IMO


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a dissenting opinion but take it for what it's worth because I have only had 2 male bettas and only since January. ;-)

The plakat type is very hyper! I had him in a 5 gallon and then put him in a 20. He now lives in a bookshelf 6.6 and it's perfect for him, cozy but long. He loves zipping around it.

I'm sure not all plakats are like that, maybe he just needs to cut down on the sugar? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i've always heard the general rule of thumb being the shorter the fins, the more space they need, just because shorter fins mean faster swimmers, and faster swimmers reach the end of their environment faster. that said, my fiance's SDeT Sam has huge fins, but is such a strong swimmer i can hear a faint *click* sound sometimes when he bonks his nose on the side of his tank.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Personally, I'd say no less than 5 gallons for a plakat. I have one who absolutely rules his side of the divided 10 gal tank. And I have a PK giant who rules a 29 gal tank. I'm going to feel sorry for him when I have to downgrade him to a 6.6 bookshelf tank. I do believe these guys need more swimming room than the long-finned splendens.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I think it's dependent your your bettas personality. Goblin is a tail munching VT who wishes he was a PK. But he loves to zip around his 2.5 gal tank, while Golem is a CT and swims lazily around his 4 gal. If your Pk seems happy, don't worry about it.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

IMO a 5 gallon is minimum for a plakat Betta. They have shorter fins and are very active compared to the longer tail types. They generally require more space just due to there activity level


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Good to know! For now he'll have to live with it but I will be dividing my 20 gal eventually and will plan on moving him to that one where he will have double the space  thanks everyone!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well either way i feel five gallons is the best size for any betta, no more, no less...IMO


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have my PK in a 1 gallon heated


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I think anything between 1 and 10 gallons is just fine. Its just that 5 is my favorite. No real reason, probably just OCD or something


----------

